

The iPad would cost $1,140 if it were made in the U.S - aakil
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/05/how-much-would-the-ipad-2-cost-if-it-were-made-in-the-us-about-1-140/238508/

======
ianstallings
Yes because the Chinese Yuan has less buying power than the USD. Why is that?
Because the Chinese government says so that's why.

